# Board Looks Upgrade discussion Thread



## MattW (Jun 19, 2020)

Please use this thread to post any non bug related things you find with the new board, and I'll try and address them as soon as possible 


****I EDITED THIS TO REFLECT THE DISCUSSION. i'LL MAKE A NEW BUG TOPIC***
ripjack13*


----------



## trc65 (Jun 19, 2020)

Not a bug, just a question. Is it possible to have members location automatically display under their Avatar? Realize I can click the down arrow to see the info, but I've gotten used to seeing the locations, and that info is useful in answering questions and general discussions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MattW (Jun 19, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Not a bug, just a question. Is it possible to have members location automatically display under their Avatar? Realize I can click the down arrow to see the info, but I've gotten used to seeing the locations, and that info is useful in answering questions and general discussions.


No, it's one or the other. We either display everything all the time, or have it in a dropdown.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2020)

Is it possible to get both the landscape and upright version to have the same look? I love seeing it. But in the upright version its ity bity small....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2020)

I also dont see the page numbers up top in the upright version. I have to scroll to the bottom to get them, or turn it to the landscape version.


----------



## MattW (Jun 19, 2020)

It's supposed to be that small in portrait mode. 



ripjack13 said:


> I also dont see the page numbers up top in the upright version. I have to scroll to the bottom to get them, or turn it to the landscape version.
> 
> View attachment 189103
> 
> ...


Again, that's by design in the new software.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2020)

Can we also get rid of the static bar here above? ^^^






It takes up too much room on my phone screen....


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2020)

MattW said:


> It's supposed to be that small in portrait mode.
> 
> 
> Again, that's by design in the new software.



Rats....


----------



## MattW (Jun 19, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Can we also get rid of the static bar here above? ^^^
> 
> 
> View attachment 189108


What static bar? You mean the navigation bar? No, that's supposed to work like that.


----------



## MattW (Jun 19, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Rats....


It's the whole point of responsive design. You remove elements which aren't needed on smaller devices, to provide a better experience with the actual content.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2020)

MattW said:


> What static bar? You mean the navigation bar? No, that's supposed to work like that.


Yes. The navigation bar.

Reactions: Great Post 1


----------



## MattW (Jun 19, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Yes. The navigation bar.


No, it's supposed to float. I can do it, but it would be better to see if people want this feature or not. Your screen shot makes it look as though you don't have a lot of screen space on your mobile, but on my Samsung S10, there is loads of space, and the site looks absolutely fine with it floating / sticking to the top.


----------



## MattW (Jun 19, 2020)

I've also reverted the logo to it's default behaviour in portrait mode on mobile, where it sits in the floating nav bar.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2020)

Correct. Like I mentioned earlier that Kevin made the wbv2, so this wouldnt happen. Can you do a version to make this happen for those who have small screens?


----------



## MattW (Jun 19, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Correct. Like I mentioned earlier that Kevin made the wbv2, so this wouldnt happen. Can you do a version to make this happen for those who have small screens?


Pick WBv3 theme

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MattW (Jun 19, 2020)

You've also got pagination at the top in that theme as well now.


----------



## trc65 (Jun 19, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Not a bug, just a question. Is it possible to have members location automatically display under their Avatar? Realize I can click the down arrow to see the info, but I've gotten used to seeing the locations, and that info is useful in answering questions and general discussions.





MattW said:


> No, it's one or the other. We either display everything all the time, or have it in a dropdown.




I would prefer to have it all the time, but understand the space saving of a dropdown. Maybe in a day or two when things settle down a little, we have a poll on this (and other options) To see everyone's preference?

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 19, 2020)

You can't collapse the forums like you could in the old version. You have to scroll down the page instead.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 19, 2020)

When I start a thread and post pics, I used to be able to click to upload and go to the next and the next and they would upload. Now I have to upload one and wait before it finishes before I can do the next one.


----------



## MattW (Jun 19, 2020)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> When I start a thread and post pics, I used to be able to click to upload and go to the next and the next and they would upload. Now I have to upload one and wait before it finishes before I can do the next one.


You can upload multiple images at the same time, just select multiple items from your device.


----------



## MattW (Jun 19, 2020)

Herb G. said:


> You can't collapse the forums like you could in the old version. You have to scroll down the page instead.


That was a feature provided by the 3rd party theme installed.


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 19, 2020)

MattW said:


> That was a feature provided by the 3rd party theme installed.


Can you reinstall it?


----------



## MattW (Jun 19, 2020)

Herb G. said:


> Can you reinstall it?


No, because it's an old unsupported style, that doesn't work with the new version of the software.


----------



## MattW (Jun 19, 2020)

I've found a different way to implement the collapsible nodes to the new style, assuming this is the feature you were asking about?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 19, 2020)

MattW said:


> I've found a different way to implement the collapsible nodes to the new style, assuming this is the feature you were asking about?
> 
> View attachment 189138


Check your link. It doesn't work.


----------



## MattW (Jun 19, 2020)

Herb G. said:


> Check your link. It doesn't work.


What doesn't work?


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 19, 2020)

The link you posted.


----------



## MattW (Jun 19, 2020)

Herb G. said:


> The link you posted.


What link? I haven't posted a link.


----------



## Herb G. (Jun 19, 2020)

Nevermind.


----------



## MattW (Jun 19, 2020)

Herb G. said:


> Nevermind.


OK, but is the feature that I've just implemented the one you were saying was missing?


----------



## Maverick (Jun 19, 2020)

Hi Matt, Previously, when I clicked on “What’s New” and then visited a thread, the thread I read would be gone when I clicked on “What’s New” again. In the current version the thread(s) are still showing as new even though they don’t have any new content. Is that a glitch or how the new program responds?


----------



## Maverick (Jun 19, 2020)

Never mind. I was using the wrong button. I found the new post button.


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 19, 2020)

Maverick said:


> Never mind. I was using the wrong button. I found the new post button.


Now it takes two clicks to get to the "new posts"
Never mind. I was using the wrong path. I found the new post button.
Nope it still takes two clicks to get to the "new posts" where before it was one click because it was on the top bar


----------



## Tony (Jun 19, 2020)

Matt, in the old system, when you turned your mobile device into landscape mode it would display the person's name on the bottom left of their post. That isn't the case now unless I'm doing something wrong. Could we get that back? 

Thanks for all your work on this by the way!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2020)

Wildthings said:


> Now it takes two clicks to get to the "new posts"
> Never mind. I was using the wrong path. I found the new post button.
> Nope it still takes two clicks to get to the "new posts" where before it was one click because it was on the top bar



Do those show up?


----------



## Tony (Jun 19, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Do those show up?
> 
> View attachment 189190


Not on mine...


----------



## Tony (Jun 19, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Do those show up?
> 
> View attachment 189190




Well, it shows up if I click on the Menu box then click New Posts, but if I scroll to the top of this page that bar isn't there..


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2020)

Matt, what's up with the default style? It has dogs instead of the wb logo/picture....


----------



## MattW (Jun 19, 2020)

Tony said:


> Well, it shows up if I click on the Menu box then click New Posts, but if I scroll to the top of this page that bar isn't there..


That bar isn’t supposed to be there on mobile in portrait mode, it’s in the side menu. That’s the whole point of the responsive site. Its not a bug, that’s how it works.


ripjack13 said:


> Matt, what's up with the default style? It has dogs instead of the wb logo/picture....
> 
> View attachment 189192


No one is supposed to use that style, it’s disabled, and you can only see it because you are an admin. That will be an image that Kevin set years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MattW (Jun 19, 2020)

Tony said:


> Matt, in the old system, when you turned your mobile device into landscape mode it would display the person's name on the bottom left of their post. That isn't the case now unless I'm doing something wrong. Could we get that back?
> 
> Thanks for all your work on this by the way!!


That was changed to an expandable section. Click the down arrow to expand them.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 19, 2020)

MattW said:


> That bar isn’t supposed to be there on mobile in portrait mode, it’s in the side menu. That’s the whole point of the responsive site. Its not a bug, that’s how it works.
> 
> No one is supposed to use that style, it’s disabled, and you can only see it because you are an admin. That will be an image that Kevin set years ago.



Aha. I vaguely remember that. Thanks.


----------



## Gdurfey (Jun 19, 2020)

Not a bug, just a thanks!! Great job, great responses. Thanks for all you have done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 20, 2020)

MattW said:


> No, it's one or the other. We either display everything all the time, or have it in a dropdown.





trc65 said:


> I would prefer to have it all the time, but understand the space saving of a dropdown. Maybe in a day or two when things settle down a little, we have a poll on this (and other options) To see everyone's preference?



My very strong vote is that we get rid of the drop-down option and have the info there all the time. It's very annoying having click to see what someone's name is and whether they are relatively new or not (# of msgs).

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## MattW (Jun 20, 2020)

phinds said:


> My very strong vote is that we get rid of the drop-down option and have the info there all the time. It's very annoying having click to see what someone's name is and whether they are relatively new or not (# of msgs).


It makes no difference to me, but then if we show it, you can guarantee that people will complain there is too much being shown on mobile view, where space is a premium.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Jun 20, 2020)

Matt - first off: champion job, I haven't done a full run-through of my regular routines, but just reading this thread tells me nothing broke which is always the worry when doing a major upgrade to a site.

Question 1: it might have been there a while and I didn't notice it before, what will be the result of clicking on the "WoodBarter would like your permission to enable push notifications" link at the bottom of the page?

Question 2:


MattW said:


> ... complain there is too much being shown on mobile view, where space is a premium.


Would responsive design allow you to use alternate settings for the members' data block? Short form with a dropdown on devices smaller than X by Y pixels, Full block on larger display devices?

Question 3: nope, I don't have a question 3 right now.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 20, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> Do those show up?
> 
> View attachment 189190


Yes Marc I found all those that you refer to. It used to show up on the Brown bar in your picture, between "Bookmarks" and "ripjack13". The clickable link of "New Posts"


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 20, 2020)

Under "Members" tab, the most messages used to scroll through people by number of messages instead of alpha. This was convenient for locating people that were more active on the site, something I found most helpful. Can this be an option? Alpha listing is pretty worthless. Chuck


----------



## phinds (Jun 20, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Under "Members" tab, the most messages used to scroll through people by number of messages instead of alpha. This was convenient for locating people that were more active on the site, something I found most helpful. Can this be an option? Alpha listing is pretty worthless. Chuck


This must have already been changed, or you're missing something. There are several ways to view the member list, including by # messages, alphabetically, etc.

AH HA ! Found your issue. You are using the drop-down arrow next to "Members". A perfectly reasonable thing to do. BUT ... if you click on "members" itself, you'll see a more extensive list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 20, 2020)

MattW said:


> It makes no difference to me, but then if we show it, you can guarantee that people will complain there is too much being shown on mobile view, where space is a premium.


A reasonable point Matt, but I just thought of a significant argument in favor of having it all the time. As you probably are aware, when we refer to other members we often do it by name. If in a thread @Mr. Peet has made a post that I am referring to and I call him Mark instead of Mr Peet, and it is not crystal clear that my reference is to a specific previous post, members who are not yet aware of names will likely wonder "who's this Mark person?"

We sometimes make reference to each other by name in ways that are not clearly references to other posts in a thread, and that makes my point particularly important, I think.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 20, 2020)

phinds said:


> This must have already been changed, or you're missing something. There are several ways to view the member list, including by # messages, alphabetically, etc.
> 
> AH HA ! Found your issue. You are using the drop-down arrow next to "Members". A perfectly reasonable thing to do. BUT ... if you click on "members" itself, you'll see a more extensive list.


Which "Members" am I suppose to click on? Please be specific. Thanks! Chuck


----------



## phinds (Jun 20, 2020)

Uh ... the only one there IS as far as I can see:


----------



## phinds (Jun 20, 2020)

By the way Matt, I see "likes" is now "reaction score". Love it ! Thanks for that and all the other work you've done for this upgrade.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65 (Jun 20, 2020)

Just noticed the "sticky" threads at the top of some forums are no longer shaded, or whatever it was that differentiated them from regular threads. Only way to tell is by looking at the dates.

Just noticed they do have a stick pin icon, but it is not that noticeable. Is it possible to have the sticky threads highlighted,shaded or something else to better separate them?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 20, 2020)

trc65 said:


> Just noticed the "sticky" threads at the top of some forums are no longer shaded, or whatever it was that differentiated them from regular threads. Only way to tell is by looking at the dates.
> 
> Just noticed they do have a stick pin icon, but it is not that noticeable. Is it possible to have the sticky threads highlighted,shaded or something else to better separate them?


HA ! I thought there was something different about the first several threads listed but it didn't register on me what it was. I second the motion that, if it's not too much work, they be given some differentiating feature such as a different background color as Tim just suggested.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 21, 2020)

I would still like to see the woodbarter logo at the top of the page in its large format as it used to be. The new one is barely visible it's so small. 
Anyone else agree or is it just me?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MattW (Jun 21, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> I would still like to see the woodbarter logo at the top of the page in its large format as it used to be. The new one is barely visible it's so small.
> Anyone else agree or is it just me?


Do you mean on Mobile?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MattW (Jun 21, 2020)

Ok, so most things being posed in here aren't bugs, it's things people either don't like, or think are missing compared to the previous version. 

If you want something changing, or think something is missing, please post a new thread, stating what you want, as that will be easier for me to track. 

Give as much detail as possible, and use case.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 21, 2020)

MattW said:


> Do you mean on Mobile?


Yes. It was never an issue in the past.


----------



## MattW (Jun 21, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> Yes. It was never an issue in the past.


Ok, its back to full image now. I've had to tweak the CSS to do this.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank you thank you thank you 
Looks much better!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 21, 2020)

MattW said:


> Ok, so most things being posed in here aren't bugs, it's things people either don't like, or think are missing compared to the previous version.
> 
> If you want something changing, or think something is missing, please post a new thread, stating what you want, as that will be easier for me to track.
> 
> Give as much detail as possible, and use case.



I changed the title of this. I'll make a new bug topic and move the actual bug posts over to it. Sorry Matt....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## phinds (Jun 21, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> I changed the title of this. I'll make a new bug topic and move the actual bug posts over to it. Sorry Matt....


Thanks for taking care of this Marc

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 22, 2020)

Matt, I have no problems and appreciate you being responsive to our questions. I have one myself, I clicked on the "enable push notifications" didn't realize what I was doing, I find those pop-ups annoying, how do I undo it? Its probably obvious, but I'm a caveman....


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 22, 2020)

barry richardson said:


> Matt, I have no problems and appreciate you being responsive to our questions. I have one myself, I clicked on the "enable push notifications" didn't realize what I was doing, I find those pop-ups annoying, how do I undo it? Its probably obvious, but I'm a caveman....


Nevermind, I found it....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MattW (Jun 22, 2020)

And for anyone else:



https://woodbarter.com/account/preferences

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jun 22, 2020)

What is the difference between V2 and V3?

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 22, 2020)

V3 keeps the banner up at the top. V2 has it floating, so its always in view...
V3 is better on mobile devices with smaller screens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 24, 2020)

phinds said:


> Uh ... the only one there IS as far as I can see:
> 
> View attachment 189199


Still only see the top 20 members. What about the rest of the membership? Has to be possible, as this is part of the database of info in program, and it was there in the previous version. Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MattW (Jun 24, 2020)

Nature Man said:


> Still only see the top 20 members. What about the rest of the membership? Has to be possible, as this is part of the database of info in program, and it was there in the previous version. Chuck


What exactly are you looking for? If you click the Registered Members link, ALL membes are there. 





__





Registered members






woodbarter.com


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2020)

chuck, it all there still. you may have to turn your phone sideways to find it easier.



Nature Man said:


> Still only see the top 20 members. What about the rest of the membership? Has to be possible, as this is part of the database of info in program, and it was there in the previous version. Chuck










Or click these 3 lines/bars, and that opens it up for a new menu shown in the portrait/upright view....





Then click members....


----------



## Maverick (Jun 24, 2020)

I see what Chuck is saying. If you try looking at the members with the "Most Messages" we are only seeing the top 20 members listed. The list does not continue to another page. The prior version had a more comprehensive list that you could scroll through.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 24, 2020)

OH....I see said the blind man as he picked up his hammer and saw....
try it now. I changed it be top 100....



Nature Man said:


> Still only see the top 20 members. What about the rest of the membership? Has to be possible, as this is part of the database of info in program, and it was there in the previous version. Chuck





Maverick said:


> I see what Chuck is saying. If you try looking at the members with the "Most Messages" we are only seeing the top 20 members listed. The list does not continue to another page. The prior version had a more comprehensive list that you could scroll through.


----------



## MattW (Jun 24, 2020)

Maverick said:


> I see what Chuck is saying. If you try looking at the members with the "Most Messages" we are only seeing the top 20 members listed. The list does not continue to another page. The prior version had a more comprehensive list that you could scroll through.







__





Nämnvärda medlemmar







klocksnack.se





That's another forum I work with, and is still on XF1.5. 

The member list on there is default, and is and always has shown 20 users. The only configuration option is for the full member list, showing pagination, not the top members list for posts etc.


----------



## Nature Man (Jun 24, 2020)

ripjack13 said:


> OH....I see said the blind man as he picked up his hammer and saw....
> try it now. I changed it be top 100....


Better! But could you raise that to 250? Chuck

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Maverick (Jun 24, 2020)

Bummer, I didn't make the cut!!! But I will keep trying to get there. Only a few hundred posts to go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 3, 2020)

Matt, thanks for all your hard work keeping things running smoothly!

Would it be possible to consider changing the color of hyperlinked text? Or make it underlined? Between background color and the color of text (normal and hyperlinked), it's really hard to note which words are a link to someplace. For example, in this post I made, the very first word, This, is a link. It's really hard to see that it is a different color text than the rest of my message, thus hard to see that it is a link.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2020)

Link test


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2020)

Well...that wasnt it. Rats...


----------



## trc65 (Jul 3, 2020)

That was a rather stark change!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Maverick (Jul 3, 2020)

I am seeing red.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2020)

trc65 said:


> That was a rather stark change!


Screen shot of what you see! I dont see the change...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Jul 3, 2020)

most of the links are now red

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Maverick (Jul 3, 2020)

Another example

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2020)

Crap. Thats not what i wanted. Nor can i see the red....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2020)

Ok...how about now? Back to normal?


----------



## trc65 (Jul 3, 2020)

Yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2020)

Ok. Cool. 
Note to self. Thats not it....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2020)

Ok. I give up for now. I don't wanna crash the place....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 3, 2020)

Stoopid woodworker thinking hes a forum software guru....yep thats me.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2020)

When viewing members it doesn't show when last seen anymore does it?


----------



## Maverick (Jul 4, 2020)

I see It

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 4, 2020)

Holy cow. I even changed the email link color last night too! But it's back to brown, so that's good.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 4, 2020)

For awhile it wasn't working for me, seems to be back now, lol. Wierd..?

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 4, 2020)

woodtickgreg said:


> For awhile it wasn't working for me, seems to be back now, lol. Wierd..?


OK, what, exactly, have you been smoking lately?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 5, 2020)

I just realized that I can't tell from a post whether someone is the OP or not. Am I missing something? Have I gone blind? Senile? Is it actually just not available any more?


----------



## MattW (Jul 5, 2020)

phinds said:


> I just realized that I can't tell from a post whether someone is the OP or not. Am I missing something? Have I gone blind? Senile? Is it actually just not available any more?


It's not, but will be shortly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 2


----------



## MattW (Jul 5, 2020)

I'll sort the styling later though.


----------



## MattW (Jul 6, 2020)

My Site - the link is now green.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 6, 2020)

Just to give you a hard time, I vote for blue

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sprung (Jul 6, 2020)

MattW said:


> My Site - the link is now green.



Thank you! The green is dark enough that it's still a little hard to distinguish, but with the underline, that's not a concern. That underline is a huge help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Jul 6, 2020)

Sprung said:


> Thank you! The green is dark enough that it's still a little hard to distinguish


That's why I voted for blue


----------

